# Bought a used 2003 Altima, now it's losing a LOT of oil. Help me love the car again..



## lolreconlol (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I bought a 2003 Altima 2.5 with about 115,000 miles a couple months ago. A little while after owning it, I noticed it was leaking some oil. It turns out they put the wrong oil filter on it, so once that was replaced it stopped the leak. I'm still losing a LOT of oil - putting a quart or so every 100 miles. I absolutely love this car, but this is making it hard! I took it to one mechanic so far and he noticed a good amount of exhaust coming out when he revved it, and said that it's burning oil and the engine needs to be replaced. Is that the only option? It has 117,000 now, seems like a waste to get rid of it.. Sounds like a lot of $$$.. Any help is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The common problem with those engines is the catalytic converter breaks down and bits of catalyst substrate get sucked back into the combustion chamber and score the cylinder walls. The catalytic converter, which is part of the exhaust manifold, is so close to the head that the bits of debris get sucked in past the exhaust valve with the exhaust gases. You can test to see if this is the issue by performing a compression test to the engine and comparing it to the service manual specs. If it is under spec, you'll likely will find burnt oil on the inlet side of the catalyst media when you remove the manifold.


----------



## lolreconlol (Apr 6, 2014)

So I called Nissan today..

Turns out there are two open campaigns for my car, and guess which one I'm 'not included in'? The only one I really cared about to have any chance of saving my car.. They said they will do two recalls and give me a loaner for free - an ECM reprogramming and something about a back support/suspension. Any chance I can argue my way into being included in the other recall? I don't understand how you can have the right year, right engine and the same problem without being included in the recall.,.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The ECM reprogramming may be the recall for 02-04 QR25DE equipped Sentras and Altimas that was initiated years ago to correct this problem. Nissan claimed the reason for this was the ECM programming. An update to the ECM was provided, updated manifold heat shields and several other things and in some cases, replacement of the exhaust manifold assy. and engine short block. At this point, Nissan probably won't do much for you if this is the issue, especially if the vehicle has already had the campaign performed.

It's worth a shot to argue for the recall and see what the dealer can offer you. Good luck!


----------



## dsibinovic (Jun 12, 2010)

Any word? Did you fight for recall, scrap it or breakdown on a new engine?

In my opinion the new engine will do the same thing if you don't get rid of that catalytic in the exhaust manifold. Design is just begging for disaster and then when it happens Nissan goes "What?" and looks the other way.


----------

